# Uiterlijk > Transpiratie >  Wat te doen bij overmatige transpiratie?

## Angela

Hallo allemaal, 
ik heb al vanaf mijn jeugd vreselijk last van overmatige transpiratie over mijn gehele lichaam. Ik overdrijf niet wanneer ik zeg dat dit mij leven op een hele negatieve manier beïnvloedt! Bij toeval kwam ik op deze site terecht en nu vroeg ik me af er soms iemand is die weet wat ik hieraan kan doen, heb echt al van alles geprobeerd en word er een beetje moedeloos van! :-/ Alvast bedankt!
Groetjes, Angela

----------


## Marie

Beste Angela daar is hier al een draad over:

http://www.medicity.nl/forum/index.pl?boar...;num=1042365488

----------


## boudoirke

> _Originally posted by Angela_@14-03-2003, 01:52:36
> * Hallo allemaal, 
> ik heb al vanaf mijn jeugd vreselijk last van overmatige transpiratie over mijn gehele lichaam. Ik overdrijf niet wanneer ik zeg dat dit mij leven op een hele negatieve manier beïnvloedt&#33; Bij toeval kwam ik op deze site terecht en nu vroeg ik me af er soms iemand is die weet wat ik hieraan kan doen, heb echt al van alles geprobeerd en word er een beetje moedeloos van&#33; *:-/ Alvast bedankt&#33;
> Groetjes, Angela*


 hallo

ik had ook last van overmatige transpiratie ( kon geen blouses dragen want bij de minste inspanning die ik deed had ik al enorme zweetringels onder mijn oksels) maar ik gebruik nu Axitrans en ben daar heel tevreden over.
Axitrans is een roller die je vindt in de apotheek en 1 keer rol je hiermee over de oksels (voor je gaat slapen maar let op want dit product maakt plekken op de kledij en kan wat irriteren maar dan gebruik ik wat Nivea creme) en je bent gegarandeerd 7 à 10 dagen zweetvrij&#33; dankzij dit product kan ik terug blouses en strakke t-shirts dragen &#33;

veel succes

----------


## Gast: Els

Heej Boudoirke,

hoe duur is die Axitrans? Ben helemaal ten einde raad..

Alvast bedankt&#33;

Groetjes

----------


## heike

> _Originally posted by Gast: Els_@20-06-2004, 18:22:31
> * Heej Boudoirke,
> 
> hoe duur is die Axitrans? Ben helemaal ten einde raad..
> 
> Alvast bedankt&#33;
> 
> Groetjes*


De prijs van axitrans: 10.5  voor een roller met 14 ml.
Maar je moet het slechts 1x per week, 2 dagen na mekaar gebruiken.
Ik gebruik het ook en ben zeer tevreden&#33;

----------


## Francois

> _Originally posted by Angela_@14-03-2003, 01:52:36
> *Hallo allemaal, 
> ik heb al vanaf mijn jeugd vreselijk last van overmatige transpiratie over mijn gehele lichaam. Ik overdrijf niet wanneer ik zeg dat dit mij leven op een hele negatieve manier beïnvloedt&#33; Bij toeval kwam ik op deze site terecht en nu vroeg ik me af er soms iemand is die weet wat ik hieraan kan doen, heb echt al van alles geprobeerd en word er een beetje moedeloos van&#33; *:-/ Alvast bedankt&#33;
> Groetjes, Angela*


hallo,

Ik kan me voorstellen dat het niet prettig is.
Mag Ik de vraag stellen of je voldoende drinkt en of je medicijnen gebruikt?
Kan je voldoende plassen? of is dat moeilijk? te weinig?
Als het menselijk afwateringsysteem,als Ik het zo mag noemen,onvoldoende werkt dan komen de afvalstoffen langs de porieën naar buiten,dit betekent dat de nieren om de een of andere redenen te weinig werken.
Gebruik hiervoor het kruid heermoes of akkerpaardestaart genoemd,deze heeft als eigenschap de nieren te stimuleren,door middel van infuus maakt men er thee van.

Groeten,Francois.

----------


## Justels

Ik drink 1,5 - 2 liter water per dag ,en gebruik geen medicijnen. 

Verder snap ik ook echt niet waar het zweten bij mij vandaan komt..

Ik ben niet te dik, veel mensen zeggen zelfs dat ik te dun ben, gebruik geen drugs, drink geen alcohol, en toch heb ik last van overmatige transpiratie bij handen,voeten en oksels&#33;

Gelukkig ga ik donderdag naar een dermatoloog, en die weet zeker wel een oplossing&#33;

Liefs,Els

----------

